# European River Cruise



## thheath (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm thinking of booking a river cruise while visiting Europe, can anyone offer advice?


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 26, 2010)

The Rhine and Danube seem to be the most popular, but I have not done either.

I do love the day cruises on the Elbe out of Dresden on the world's largest fleet of sidewheeler steamboats, all vintage boats built between the late 1800s and early 1900s.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 26, 2010)

*river cruises*

I believe one of the bigger players in this is Viking River Cruises.  I always get info from them but I have never taken one of their cruises.


----------



## Judith (Jan 26, 2010)

*River cruise*

In the autumn of 2008 we went on a Danube River Cruise with Avalon Waterways.  We are British but the majority of the passengers were American and Canadian with a few Aussies and other nationalities too.

We started with three nights in Prague and then were bussed to Nuremburg for our cruise which ended in Budapest calling at Regensburg, Passau, Linz, Vienna and other places along the way.  Almost all the excursions were included in the price and all meals and drinks with meals.

The quality of the boat accomodation and food was excellent and the arrangements were all very efficient with an excellent cruise director.  I would recommend this company.  In fact we are probably going to do a Rhine cruise with them in 2011.

This year we are going on a cruise on the Seine from Paris to Normandy and back with Croisieurope.

Best wishes

Judith


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2010)

There is quite a bit of good info. in the old posts - search for "river cruise."


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 26, 2010)

We've done 4 land trips  with Grand Circle travel www.gct.com 
Their service, guides and hotels were quite good.  We were scheduled to take their "Great Rivers of Europe" from Amsterdam to Vienna a couple of years ago, but had to cancel due to illness.   Check out their catalog to see what their river tours offer and compare prices.


----------



## SciTchr (Jan 26, 2010)

*Rhone*

We took the Grand Circle trip down the Rhone. Loved it! We stopped at the best little towns (Avignon, Arles). We had a few nights in Paris and did 2 extensions. 3 nights in the Loire Valley and then 3 nights on the Mediterranean at Juan les Pins. It is a very good trip!


----------



## Kola (Feb 1, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the Danube River Cruise ! We liked the boat crew and the views are fantastc. It's expensive, but if you wanted to rent a car, drive along the same route, pay gas, parking, etc., stay in hotels, eat in restaurants and....well you know what I am driving at. 

Go cruise.

K.


----------



## thheath (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks, it all sounds wonderful.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 10, 2010)

Al Marks tours works very closely with Viking Cruise Line.  He specializes in opera and music tours.  That way your Danube cruise would be filled with the finest music Europe has to offer.


----------

